# Fall video and pics of my furkids



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi,
I am new here, and I just love this site! here are some fall pics of my fur kids!

My kids :: 2010243b.jpg picture by goober_bucket - Photobucket


Here's a video of them enjoying the big leaf pile bf made :tongue:

My kids :: 2010331.mp4 video by goober_bucket - Photobucket

My boxer is Dominic and he is 1 and a half
My shepard/collie mix is Smurf and she is 9


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for sharing......


Let's just say... if your Boxer suddenly disappears, I had NOTHING to do with it.  lol


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pics! They look so pretty in the leaves! Your Boxer has GREAT facial expressions!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats my favorite! So cute...thanks for sharing!


----------

